# Sandy Creek Park



## Bobby

Anyone stay at Sandy Creek Park 
on the southeast side of B.A. Steinhagen Lake? Drove through it yesterday and it really looks good to me.

If I decide to park there its only going to cost me $60 a week for 50 amp and water with a on the waterfront site.


----------



## Bobby

Just made reservations for 8 nights on the water with 50 and water for $72 total.


----------



## fultonswimmer

Geez. Where is this place? Those rates are unheard of this day and time. Hope it is doable from Rockport area.


----------



## Bobby

Its a COE park regular rates $18 a night With the "America The Beautiful" card its half price


----------



## Bobby

I am here got all set up


----------



## peckerwood

Please give us a report!


----------



## Bobby

First pic from our front door
second is our setup

Have only seen one alligator so far and 3 does but didn't have camera with me


----------



## Bobby

Spent 8 nights here. Everyone in the park as far as Rangers and volunteer hosts were as nice as they could be. I highly recommend this park. Very quiet. Only problem I seen was the lack of any wood for the fire pits. Only place to get it was go to the State park and buy it.


----------



## redexpress

I've stayed at Martin Dies, and it was nice, but not the COE parks.


----------



## Pilot281

Thanks for the review Bobby. That definitely looks like a place I will check out!


----------



## sqwaby

Started camping there in the 70's. It's always been laid back and quiet. Take your bike and ride over to the dam.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

I grew up on that lake. We I was a kid had a camp about a mile from the Dam. Spent many a weekend in a 14' flat bottom with a 6hp Evinrude running all over that lake and up the river. Caught lots of Catfish..

Good Times...


----------



## Geordican

We took our girls on their first camping trip there. Very clean park, nice pads, and nice sites. For a little fun and excitement go to the Aldridge Sawmill at dusk.


----------



## Geordican

.


----------



## Geordican

Another picture


----------



## Slip

We stay often at the nearby Martin Dies Walnut Ridge Unit and love it.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

I'll be at this place this weekend.


----------



## whsalum

Magnolia Ridge on the Northwest side has some beautiful camping spots as well.


----------

